# It's Here!!!!!



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

We have a new addition to the family...2006 Outback 27RSDS. I had not planned on purchasing until Spring but now I have 4-months to do all those modifications I have learned about here on the forum!!!

I used this forum a lot during my 'research' of Outbacks and really think you guys have created a great place to lean and share ideas openly and in a friendly environment.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, and your wife has that amount of time to find just he right throw rugs, bathroom towels, kitchen linens, throw pillows for the sofas, etc. etc.!!!!! 
May I suggest Marshall's and Tj Maxx's or doesn't she get to read this?









Congrats on your new Outback!
You're going to love it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

action action Welcome to our e-campground, rhanna. Like you, I hadn't planned on purchasing 'till Spring but - well - gee - these guys got me so excited about being an Outbacker that we just couldn't say "no" (Well - not quite how it happended -but sounds good







)

Glad to have you on-board!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Cult!!!!









You may never leave.......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. It is always good to have the ranks of the 27RSDS get bigger....

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, RHANNA! action action action 
And congratulations on the new family member!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to our little corner of the internet







Enjoy your new outback









Mike


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!!!! action sunny action sunny






























scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rhanna to the Outback Family
And congrats on your 27 RSDS.

Don action


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the new addition and welcome to the best forum on the internet. People here have all the answers to all our questions. I know you and your family are going to enjoy the new Outback.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

rhanna,

Congratulations on the New Outback and welcome to the site.







Bet you will have many of the mods completed in time for the spring camping season. sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rhanna

action & welcome aboard.

congrats on the new 27 rsds







you will have no regrets.

darrel


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats on the 27rsds, your gonna love it







you just missed our South Eastern Rally at Cloudland Canyon, which I am sure you know where it is being from the Chattanooga area. Fret not my friend, the Spring Rally is approaching, it will be at Logan Landing Campground, near Talladega, Al. Look in the Rally area, and make your reservation. If you are unable for that, check out the summer rally. Either way, you cant go wrong with this group of outbackers







, just gotta watch out for that non-outbacker







. (sorry Tom), but his family is still one of the best.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy the new trailer. We have enjoyed a great year with ours. Unfortunatly the season is now over.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!

Feel free to begin asking all kinds of questions. We were all new here at one point!


----------



## JD_Green (Nov 16, 2005)

JUST ORDERED A 2006 29BHS. Very excited family (2 and 7 years and one awesome lady) Now what to do until MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

rhanna,

Welcome to Outbackers.com action



JD_Green said:


> JUST ORDERED A 2006 29BHS. Very excited family (2 and 7 years and one awesome lady) Now what to do until MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(
> [snapback]64063[/snapback]​


MAY? Is that the delivery date or winter weather. If just winter have trip to the closest RV park and use their facilities.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to the friendly Outbackers corner of the net. Yup ! You are going to love







that 27...we have one too







We will be doing E- Camping all winter







Some shopping too.








Congrats.
Jan


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

JD_Green said:


> JUST ORDERED A 2006 29BHS.Â Very excited family (2 and 7 years and one awesome lady) Now what to do until MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(
> [snapback]64063[/snapback]​


JD_Green,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your decision to order the Outback. I am sure you will be very happy with it. sunny Don't forget to enter your information on the Map of Outbackers, pinned under General Discussion. Are you saying you have placed an order and the Outback won't be delivered until next May? Seems like an awful long time for a delivery to me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome JD_Green to the Outback Family
Congrats on ordering the 29BHS well you could always start planning your mods
Because Spring will be here before ou know it.

Don action


----------

